# Antec 900 + Raidmax Smilodon = Hybrid Case to find



## Ixus (Jun 15, 2009)

So i did a lot of research and i have a question if somebody knows computer case with following features:

Base model i like:

-Antec 900 (300)






-Raidmax Smilodon extreme black









-HAF 922









-NZXT tempest





So the feature i obviously like are:

-big "plastic" side window panel
-120+ fans
-2 fans in front, 1 back and 1 or 2 at the top panel
-front panel with a lots of hole structure
-removable motherboard tray
-motherboard tray with CPU hole for easy attachments of heat sinks or water blocks
-PSU on TOP
-easy operations with not much tools and enough space for any video card to fit in
-...

So i am looking for something that is a combination of this features:

Front panel design as Antec 900. I like how it handles internal HDD and optical drives too. Top panel design as NZXT Tempest but moved forward so the PSU could be at top. So probably only one 120 fan not 2 and pushed to the middle. Side plexi big as Raidmax Smilodon Extreme Black and removable motherboard tray as Radimax Smilodon is capable to do. And motherboard tray with CPU hole as HAF 922 has it...

Is there any case u can think of that is a combination of things i like?

Thanks for answers.


----------



## Vizy (Jun 15, 2009)

IDK but take a look at the antec 1200


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 16, 2009)

What kind of price are you looking for? Didnt see it in your post... Just a side note, any reason your against bottom mount psu's? I personally find them better as heat rises, so instead of sucking hot air they get the cooler air at the bottom of the case, plus the cables arent dangling inside the case hindering airflow, but to each his own


----------



## Ixus (Jun 16, 2009)

Antec 1200 doesnt' have:

-PSU on TOP
-removable motherboard tray

*To simplify things. I would like to find computer case that has the features of Raidmax Smilodon and front panel like Antec 900 (or HAF 922 or NZXT Tempest).*

The reason i would like to have the PSU on top is because i use water cooling. And i think if it leaks it's better to leak down to the bottom of the case not inside PSU. I will probably have PSU with water block too so better to be higher in the water circle than lower. That is just my experience and i favor top PSU position over lower PSU position. If i would not use water cooling it wouldn't matter to me where PSU is.

I use very low RPM on Fan's and in my experience 120+ fan performs much better than 80mm fan's for casing cooling if the temperature rises in demanding tasks.

In idle fans must be quiet as possible water cycle must be of such quality it doesn't produce noise and it keeps things cool!

Why is removable motherboard tray important too me? Maybe it works just in theory. But i would like to believe it makes things like installing water blocks on CPU + NB + SB and tubing it together and testing the "rig" before i close it up for long time and other stuff easier and more comfortable.


----------



## Ixus (Jun 16, 2009)

OK to simplify things even more.

*Case that has front panel similar to Antec 900 and has removable motherboard tray. (motherboard tray + back panel together.)*

Is there such a thing? 2 day of googling and i didn't find one.


----------



## Jamin43 (Jun 16, 2009)

With that big ole fan on the top of the Antec 900 - how quiet is it when pushing the airflow?  

I cranked up my Antec 300 fans from medium to full speed when I added a second monitor to make up for the additional heat when multi-tasking.  and the fan is still qiet - but the air being pushed maked noise like any other fan cranked on high.  Does the larger top fan bring down the noise?


----------



## Ixus (Jun 16, 2009)

No for me is not of great importance to have large top fan. Maybe if i will put radiator for water cooling on the top of the case. Then is nice to have fan there already. But most important thing i would like to find is as i mentioned:

*Case that has front panel similar to Antec 900 and has removable motherboard tray. (motherboard tray + back panel together.)*


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 16, 2009)

Something such as this perhaps?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133056


----------



## mrjack (Jun 16, 2009)

*Warning! This is a very expensive option!*

Based on those requirements I'd say the Lian Li PC-A77 with the W-75BT transparent sidepanel fits your needs quite well.

-big "plastic" side window panel* - Check (If you get the optional sidepanel or choose to modify the sidepanel that comes with the case)*
-120+ fans* - Check*
-2 fans in front, 1 back and 1 or 2 at the top panel* - Partial Check (You may be able to find a top panel which allows you to install fans on the top, otherwise you'll have to modify it yourself)*
-front panel with a lots of hole structure* - Check*
-removable motherboard tray* - Check*
-motherboard tray with CPU hole for easy attachments of heat sinks or water blocks* - Not really (Holes, yes, but not one big hole for easy attachment after the motherboard has been installed on the motherboard tray)*
-PSU on TOP* - Check (Can be installed both at the bottom or at the top)*
-easy operations with not much tools and enough space for any video card to fit in* - Check (Most things use thumbscrews to fasten them down and plenty of space)*

* Due to the case being made out of aluminum, the price is high, but hopefully it'll be the last one you'll ever need to buy. On Newegg it'll be $352 (Case $260+Sidepanel $92)+shipping!*


----------



## Ixus (Jun 16, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Something such as this perhaps?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133056



If i am not mistaken this is Big tower i am searching for mid factor tower.



> Based on those requirements I'd say the Lian Li PC-A77



The problem with Lian Li cases is that removable motherboard tray doesn't come off with back panel at the same time.






I spend another 2 hours searching the net and the only product that has all i want even if i don't like the design so much as Antec 900 is NZXT Panzer Box:











If back panel doesn't come off with motherboard tray like Panzer Box does it then this is just a feature useful in theory. Panzer Box is useful in real situation too.

Thanks for all suggestions. If somebody comes up with another one i will be grateful but i looked at all manufactures of chases i found and none have front design like Antec 900 and removable motherboard tray + back panel in the same time. Panzer Box has no acrylic side panel. But i can cut out the hole and put plastic in it if i decide so and buy this computer case!

Panzer Box is not my first choice when it comes to design and i must see it in real. And if i like it then NZXT Panzer Box it is!


----------



## just a noob (Jun 16, 2009)

you might as well look at a mountainmods case that should fit all your needs, but it won't be cheap


----------

